# Nice update today, shiny new things, thanks maintainers



## phalange (Oct 12, 2020)

Maybe I'm a few days late to the BBQ, but I did my pkg upgrade this morning and there's a whole bunch of nice upgrades in there.

Good stuff, thanks to all. I'm looking forward to 12.2


----------

